
Let's Encrypt and Nginx – State of the art secure web deployment - cujanovic
https://letsecure.me/secure-web-deployment-with-lets-encrypt-and-nginx/
======
facorreia
Very useful and actionable information. Particularly the bits about secure
HTTP response headers. Thanks for sharing!

